# Gorgeous loft website!



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this company? The loft looks really nice!

http://www.horizonstructures.com/pigeon-lofts.asp


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

looks nice but i think its way over prices


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That's just a very expensive shed, untill you buy all the add ons it gets real expensive. Just think about it if they can ship that clear across the us for that price with the price of fuel today then its only costing them a 1/4 of that cost to build it. I'm sure you could build that shed for 1500 dollars or less.


----------



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd love to build it. I'm just not that handy with tools and don't have the time to build it. Any suggestions for gorgeous free-standing lofts are welcome! My pigeons are rehabbed and all have some sort of injury, so flying outside is not an option. There would have to be sufficient room inside. I only have three at the moment, but I am considering taking on at least one more.
Thanks!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would go to somewhere like lowes and get a small garden shed if thats all the birds you will have.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

A local contractor or carpenter could quite likely build a similar building for you and at less cost.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I actually have a shed exactly that size in my yard. I had it delivered for under $1500. The cost of that partition and nest box set up is less than $100 in materials, so it would be $1600 at most compared to $4000. If you werent able to bulid the partition and nestboxes you could get someone locally to do that work for $500 at most. Even then you would still be under $2000.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

If you build it they will come. And some people will buy them because its quick and easy. I built my own for around 1600


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/488095_516571055061895_2101768785_n.jpg

Found this on my facebook


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

You can get sheds alot less than that!!
I got a 'Display Shed' from Sheds USA for my Fantails. $800. with FREE delivery (within 30 miles.....which I was!)
Don't know where you located, but they have holding lots on the east coast........here... http://www.shedsusa.com/products/display-shed-pre-requirements-questionnaire/display-sheds-outlet/
Their 'weathered' or damaged from being on display at places like Home Depot's, etc., but well worth the money!
This is the one I got, and how I added on to it....
http://cottageontheseacoastloft.weebly.com/american-fantail-loft.html
I'm a female with NO building experience! I build all my own flight cages......if I can do it....ANYONE can!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Way to go Msfreebird


----------

